# Distributor



## Kag1 (May 11, 2021)

Where does the insulated washer go on the primary terminal of the distributor of a Ford NAA?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Helo Kag1, welcome to the forum.

Click on the attached link to see if you can spot the insulated washer you are asking about. 

New Holland NAA - 4 CYL AG TRACTOR ALL PURPOSE(01/52 - 12/54) Parts Diagrams


----------



## Kag1 (May 11, 2021)

Kag1 said:


> Where does the insulated washer go on the primary terminal of the distributor of a Ford NAA?


So this washer goes just under the nut?


----------



## Kag1 (May 11, 2021)

BigT said:


> Helo Kag1, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Click on the attached link to see if you can spot the insulated washer you are asking about.
> 
> New Holland NAA - 4 CYL AG TRACTOR ALL PURPOSE(01/52 - 12/54) Parts Diagrams


Oops I think I see the flow the insulated washer then bushing then the washer and nut?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Yep. You've got it!!


----------

